# Chaos Dwarfs redux: Should Forgeworld take them on?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

It's fairly well known that although GW have not dropped Chaos Dwarfs, they are not in much of a hurry to get them re-done either. It is also fairly obvious that the whole range needs redoing. The armylist itself is a long way out of kilter with 7th Ed lists and more than just a little sparse in terms of options. Then we have the models; the old big hats are long dead, many would say that is a good thing, so a whole range of models needs sculpting too.

With all of the above in mind and Forgeworld's as yet lacklustre approach to Fantasy models it strikes me that it would be a fantastic idea for Forgeworld to take on the Chaos Dwarfs much like their Death Korps of Krieg range. It wouldn't be overly difficult to create a workable armylist and Forgeworld have plenty of time to focus on them compared to GW.

Anyway, what do you all think?


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds good to me. As long as there are no silly hats it should be fine. Also Forgeworld would probably do a good job as they could spend more time on it as you said and the models should be pretty decent too. :good:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the hats. They're meant to be the Turks of Fantasy - I do indeed like the look of them.

One thing that gets me is that the Chaos Dwarves are situated apparently north and east of the Worlds Edge mountains, but that's either the Chaos Wastes (Troll Country, actually, but the Dwarves and 'Zhufbar' is meant to be south of Troll Country, as Troll Country lacks the natural materials - i.e Wood for burning, Iron for smelting - yet the Ogres are said to have all of the region between Cathay, Ind, and Nippon as their own?

It seems as though Games Workshop are well and truely writing them out of the Fantasy World.

Still, I'd love to see a Bull Centaur, and a Lammasu (with a Chaos Dwarf _Sorceror_, eh?). Finally, a Great Taurus (with Wings, naturally, duh) would be something good to do. Hell, I'd buy that, as long as the Dwarf was seperate, and use it as either a Dragon, or more probably a Manticore.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally, I'd only like to see FW pick them up if GW proper came out and said that the Chaos Stunties are off the table for an update. Forge World does lovely stuff, to be sure, but it's all so expensive. I didn't realize just how expensive until I started and then aborted a Renegades and Heretics force. Believe me, it's costly. And you've also got to consider that the Dawi Zharr have a list that's still technically legal - but that legality may be called into question if FW does an update, in spite of the fact that their own lists are all "opponent's permission only".

All things considered, I'd prefer to wait for plastic kits and a real Army Book (it'll happen eventually - the fact that they still get regularly mentioned in official material is proof enough of that). But perhaps that's just me.

And for the record, as far as I'm concerned the hats are best forgotten, except maybe for a special unit or sorcerers or something.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I would personally not like if FW "had a go" on the Chaos Dwarves. Imho Forgeworld should stick to making flyers, oversized tanks, huge Daemons and similar things to existing armies. Things that the (even more) crazed collector will go AWMGADZ0RZ!!1! over and must have, but practically isnt needed for the games themselves. Forgeworld is also a decent way of "uppdating things for out of date lists". *[example, not even sure if its still true]*So there aint no LRC in the Space Wolf codex? Ill buy it with Imperial Armour then........

I do believe that the design studio _will_ make Chaos Dwarves in the future, but it wont be in the next years methinks. Chaos Dwarves are, just like Wood Elves were, in need of total merciless makeover. A whole new range of models, lots and lots of new weapons and so on. Whats even worse is the CDs currently relies on greenskins in the ranks. This "mixing armies thingy" is something the Dev team is trying to remove, which makes an even bigger need of new units and weapons and stuff. Wood Elves lacked that problem which made them _alot_ easier to do...

There are also allready are a bunch of other WHFB lists that really desperatly need new Books, but a ½wise ok modelpark which will make for a much easier job. A few new plastic sets, some new characters and the odd thing but otherwise ok and easy to do, such armies will get priority. 
CDs are also a very small army(sale wise speaking) since they have been gone for so long which really doesnt improve their chances of a quick remake. They will be a huge release when they finally do come, that day will be a bunch of years away tho:scare:

I would actually not be suprized if designers spawn a bit on the CDs if they have time over. Make a "green" now and then to see if they come up with some good model, and when they do stuff it away for useage in some years when its finally their time


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Would rather FW didn't, then if GW does actually get around to doing CDs, they might just not try and redo whatever FW did, thus keeping the cost of the army insanely high, dooming CDs to obscurity all over again. Hopefully they keep orcs as rank and file for the CDs, as another army of nothing but stunties wouldn't really have a place. And that's two less kits needed in the new lineup. 

Seriously GW should do something about the CDs though, them and plastic SoBs would be a license to print money.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Forgeworld would probably be able to get them out quicker than GW but what a costly army it'd be. I'd prefer FW to take on more of the Fantasy specials like monsters and characters. Look at what they can do with people like Lord Zhufor. Absolutely stunning quality model.

I don't remember enough about the CDs to make a comment on their list but I agree with Vaz that they'd need to retain some of their Ottoman/Turk appearance. Love the ridiculous moustaches!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind forgeworld doing some of the chaos dwarf models but a whole army of resin would be really expensive. 
With the anti army crossover that seems to be GW policy I still think there is enough scope with the infernal deamon machines and hobgoblins that they could drop O&G completely and still have an army different enough from normal Dwarves.
As long as whoever does the Chaos Dwarf list spends some time on it unlike its first release it should be a surefire profit for GW as it already has a stable fanbase despite years of neglect.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Christ, there sure are some big fans out there:

http://www.chaos-dwarfs.com/gallery.php

Stunning, all them. I'm particularly impressed with the use of BFSP models here too. But god knows how much GS and other bits were used to produce these I don't know.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

PROOF that they don't need hats. Not sure what the silly bugger was on about when he made them for the rest of his army - maybe he didn't think of this 'til later. That is one characterful, menacing, all around fan-fucking-tastic Dawi Zharr. If they look like this when GW finally gets around to redoing them, I'll be buying the spearhead.

Twice.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.chaos-dwarfs.com/army2.php

Big hat dudes in here are quality though, as is the Sorcerer that won a Golden Daemon. They have their place. I just have an image of short man syndrome Dwarfs with heeled boots and large hats trying to fake some stature! :biggrin:

That army actually makes me want to pick up Skull Pass. You could pinch the Gobbos for hobgoblin slaves and convert the rest. 2 armies rolled into one. Would love to see a project of it here.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, yeah. As I already mentioned, big hats do have their place, just not on everything. And I wouldn't want them on _all_ Sorcerers, or _all_ Lords, but as an option? Why not. I just hope they can pull off what the Golden Demon bloke did - make them look cool and menacing, rather than just like... well... big funny hats.

And yes, all this is tempting me to pick up the Skull Pass set as well. I'd probably try to unload the Goblins, though; Gnoblars seem to me to fit the bill better, and they've got the slave look built in to boot. Sneaky gits, anyone? They'd make for some interesting wolf riders, as well. Probably mount them less like proper cavalry and more like squig hoppers :laugh:.

AUGH! Not another army. Least of all one with an "Army Book" that's two pages long. Got enough on the go already. Hell, by the time I've completed my WoC force they'll probably have gotten around to revamping the DZ anyway.

Hm. I wonder if working faster will make it happen sooner. Butterfly effect, cosmic forces, and all that. Must stock up on glue...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I can resist the tempation when I look at the 100 or so grey models I have sat around!

Those armies at least show that with a bit of GS you can have awesome looking Chaos Dwarfs. I'm sure it should also give hope to those who think GW would take ages to make new greens if amateurs can produce what they have.


----------

